# My first FOTD - India :)



## Nireyna (Jun 23, 2008)

Frankly speaking don`t understand to the end what i have to do here but ppl tell me that i have write all products and post a pictures...

Will be happy if someone tell me more )) 

So let me present an Inadia )) 
That is my today look ) 











and here close one




*[face]*
SLA mouisturizer 
Atelier-A foundation - N2


*[brow]*
Peggy-Sage brow set

*[eye]*
foundation as a base
eggshell eyeshadows from MAFE
MAC fluidliner in black
Paris-Berlin cake eyeliner in black
Aquacolors bodypaint from Kryolan use black color
MAFE mascara
fake lashes (no name)

*[cheek]*
Sculpt and shape MAC - the lightest tone 

*[lip]*
JADE lipgloss transparent


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 23, 2008)

You have amazing talent, and are so gorgeous!  I LOVE your youtube tutorials, and watch them very often.  Glad to see you here at Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I look forward to more posts from you!


----------



## concertina (Jun 23, 2008)

That is amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 23, 2008)

Girl you got skills!!!! Nice nice nice!!!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 23, 2008)

Very creative and so pretty!


----------



## ashleync (Jun 23, 2008)

Beautiful! I just found your youtube tutorials the other day and i'm hooked - thanks for the post!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW!!!  You have UBER talent.  I love watching your tuts.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 23, 2008)

That looks awesome, and you are gorgeous!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 23, 2008)

Preevyet Svetushka!
Love your youtube, nice to see you here and you posted correctly for the FOTD!!


----------



## Odette (Jun 23, 2008)

Very artistic. Nice to see you here.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## Kella (Jun 23, 2008)

Good to see you here! I always wondered why I hadn't. You have so much to offer this place to bring the skill level waaaay higher


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 23, 2008)

*~*Love it!!!*~*


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 23, 2008)

Happy that you like it )) Thanks a lot )


----------



## Lessandes (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm glad to see you here as well =)


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 23, 2008)

wow this is really neat i like it alot.


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

love your videos!! good to see you here!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 23, 2008)

That is very well done!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow... thats awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow I love your henna designs, they are gorgeous just like you!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 23, 2008)

Amazing!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## zerin (Jun 23, 2008)

omg i love this!!!!


----------



## damsel (Jun 23, 2008)

gorgeous! do keep posting.


----------



## Starbright211 (Jun 23, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!! You are so talented!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 23, 2008)

I guess I should check out your YT vids! Really cool


----------



## daniellefc (Jun 23, 2008)

that is awesome! i also watch your videos on youtube! you are gorgeous!


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm fan of your work in youtube, and I'm glad to see you here.

This FOTD is very sexy.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous!  You are very talented!


----------



## mreichert (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi sweetie! So glad you made it to Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You did an amazing job with this look! Your portfolio must be fantastic by now!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 24, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Очень красивая! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks A LOT!
Marlena (mreichert) - hello sweety )) please tell me if i will smth wrong )) cause you know my problems with language ))


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 24, 2008)

very talented,amazing


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 24, 2008)

gorgeous, I subscribe to you on youtube, you do great tuts.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 24, 2008)

so pretty! you're incredibly talented


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 24, 2008)

Your are Gorgeous


----------



## user79 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Nireyna! I'm so glad you joined. Since you have some questions about our forum, here's some help:

For the FOTD guidelines, please see this thread:
http://specktra.net/f166/fotd-forum-...ideline-60707/

Different sections of the forums have guidelines to help make this big website more organized. Any particular guidelines will be in a thread stickied at the top, posted by a staff member.

For any other questions, the FAQ site is a good place to start:
Specktra.Net - FAQ

You can always send a private message to one of the moderators or admins on here if you need any help. Hope you enjoy our community here!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow that is beautiful!


----------



## midget (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey girl it's shaakalaka ^_^ Like I said on your tut, lovely! I love this and pretty much all your looks.


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 24, 2008)

_*MissChievous* - thanks )) 
_


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

its amazing. i love it


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 26, 2008)

Светик, молодец! Талантище!
Ты все правильно сделала - фотки и описание, что ты исспользовала.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 16, 2008)

OMG how many talent in one girl! That's awesome.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 16, 2008)

You have AMAZING SKILLS!!!! Very nice and you are gorgeous great job keeps the videos coming.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 16, 2008)

I love all of your looks, Nireyna!


----------



## baybooty (Sep 17, 2008)

i lovee it! the designs are awesome and your skin is flawless!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 17, 2008)

I love your looks! You're so talented! Gorgeous like always (=


----------



## nafster (Sep 17, 2008)

You are so talented and beautiful. The designs reminds me of the henna designs I used to get done by henna artists in middle east. Beautiful!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

That's absolutely INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!! Man I wish you were here in Vegas so you could do my face like that for work. NICE!!!!!


----------

